

Validate your idea before writing any code - cykho
http://blog.cykho.com/2013/12/how-to-validate-your-product-idea.html

======
sharemywin
I've seen a few posts before where they had a kickstarter like indicator for
email collection. for some projects it seems like it might be helpful. video
seems like a good idea but it seems expensive to build

------
ColinWright
This topic has been covered a few times before - here are a few:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=validate+your+idea](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=validate+your+idea)

